# Help With 5770 PPD



## The Tech Guru (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, so im pretty new to the whole folding thing. Recently got me a PowerColour HD5770 and got it folding with the command line '-forcegpu ati_r700', how ever its not productive with around 200-500 PDD, your lucky if the GPU completes 1 WU a day. Thats with the CPU client running as well. However that is also without SMP.








Currently RIG (Quite old and dated):

2.4GHz Intel Pentium D 820
1GB RAM
HD5770
Win7 x64

Basicaly the Fujitsu Siemens Scalio-P with the added 5770, New PSU and Antec 300.

What Im Wanting Help With:

Increasing PPD on the GPU
Get SMP running on the CPU

Many Thanks, TTG


----------

